# Dad, New NoviceCD from me to you - Love, Luna



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Huge congrats - very happy to hear about new NOVICE A CD's.  

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations! Such good work at that age with what sounds like major distractions. It's great that she's enjoying it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Huge congratulations


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That's awesome, congratulations to you and Luna!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new Title! Yeah!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent job to you and Luna!


----------

